# Finally got a motorized bicycle



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2019)

I picked up a 1954 Monark Super Twin a few weeks ago. Nicely restored deep blue and white paint, sweet pinstripes and graphic's, chrome is great to,!! 

I've been fighting the seat tube since it arrived - both stuck and loose.  The weather's been to hot to work in the garage for more then 15 minutes at a time but it finally cooled down and the seat post is where I need it to be, waiting on a shim to secure it then I'll do the test run stay tuned.

I got this one from John @toyman and had it delivered by a shipper, well worth the money going that route verses boxing it up, thank's John!


Mike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2019)

That really is Sweet!


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 7, 2019)

bricycle said:


> That really is Sweet!




Indeed, what a cool machine!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 7, 2019)

beautiful bike. interesting motor.  like a tiny BMW motor only facing front to back


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 7, 2019)

Fantastic !        Somebody put a lot of work into that Bad Boy .      Funny....................my seat post moves a little on my Motorized bike .............I need to address that .        I know you'll have a blast with it.      One small addition to mine...............made a WORLD of difference....................I put a Mirror on my Left ( Now I can see those people creeping up to me to see what I'm riding) .     If your on the street at all , you'll probably want one.        Enjoy that Magnificent  Machine !!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Fantastic !        Somebody put a lot of work into that Bad Boy .      Funny....................my seat post moves a little on my Motorized bike .............I need to address that .        I know you'll have a blast with it.      One small addition to mine...............made a WORLD of difference....................I put a Mirror on my Left ( Now I can see those people creeping up to me to see what I'm riding) .     If your on the street at all , you'll probably want one.        Enjoy that Magnificent  Machine !!!
> 
> View attachment 1075164
> 
> View attachment 1075166



Thanks for the comments, yes I will be adding a mirror.

mike


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2019)

WOW,super cool ride.


----------



## Matt thomas (Oct 11, 2019)

Really cool bike!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 23, 2019)

very cool, I'll bet that thing makes a little power...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2019)

very clean looking bike, and a great motor. Congrats!


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 31, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a 1954 Monark Super Twin a few weeks ago. Nicely restored deep blue and white paint, sweet pinstripes and graphic's, chrome is great to,!!
> 
> I've been fighting the seat tube since it arrived - both stuck and loose.  The weather's been to hot to work in the garage for more then 15 minutes at a time but it finally cooled down and the seat post is where I need it to be, waiting on a shim to secure it then I'll do the test run stay tuned.
> 
> ...



looks like a chrome seat tube if it is that's the problem ,the seat will never tighten down been there


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 31, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> looks like a chrome seat tube if it is that's the problem ,the seat will never tighten down been there
> 
> I was able to get it tightened but it took a shim to lock it down.  Weather permitting I’ll take a spin this weekend.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 31, 2019)

Congrats - great looking bike !!


----------

